# take a funny photo or make a photo funny



## BallonChan (Jul 14, 2010)

Always saw these kind of postcards
never realize can be DIY
quite fun:thumbup:
ENJOY
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCLqm1jUyMQ[/ame]


----------

